# Porter Cable 690 Locking Pin



## rbm328 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not an absolute nubie to routers, as i've been using my on and off for several years BUT, I have a question and the manual is the pits. 

When i'm changing a bit, there is a little black pin i must push and hold in, to lock the shaft. i've been pushing the pin with one hand while trying to break the collet nut free with the other. this seems VERY awkard! am i doing it right?

thanks
rich


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

On a PC 690? All of mine require two wrenches to loosen/tighten the collet, there is no locking pin.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

its probably best to remover the motor from the base and lay it on its side on a table. now press your spindle lock button and loosen using your wrench in the other hand. It is definitely awkward but if you position the motor so your thumb hits the button and the rest of your hand is holding the rest of the motor you should be ok.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

the new version has a spindle lock button.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

scratch that I was wrong the 892 has a button.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd still use the 2 wrenches. For get the pin.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also find the ones that use two wrenches much easier than the ones with some kind of locking mechanism. One place I worked had a Makita, probably a 3612, that had a locking pin and it had gotten worn and didn't hold very well. No idea how hard it is to replace one if it happens so make sure you have it pushed in well before you try to unscrew the collet nut.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Under the table, the locking pin is out of the way and you have to reach for it. Two wrenches in that case would be easier. The Triton's only negative to me is having to reach under to lock the shaft. Raising the table height makes that a little easier on the back.


----------

